# Những tính năng hữu ích mẹ cần biết để chọn mua xe đẩy tốt nhất cho con



## Kenzy (1/11/18)

Xe đẩy cho bé với nhiều tính năng tiện ích sẽ giúp cho bé thoải mái, an toàn và mẹ đẩy xe dễ dàng thuận tiện hơn. Dưới đây là những tính năng hữu ích mẹ cần biết để chọn mua xe đẩy tốt nhất cho con. Dưới đây là những tính năng hữu ích mẹ cần biết để chọn mua xe đẩy tốt nhất cho con :

*1. Xe đẩy có khung sườn chắc chắn, nhiều chế độ ngả*

*

*
_Xe đẩy có nhiều chế độ ngả là tính năng mẹ nên lựa chọn khi mua xe đẩy trẻ em_​
Xe đẩy cho bé tốt trước hết là một mẫu xe có khung sườn chắc chắn và thiết kế thông minh, các loại xe đẩy có thêm tính năng nhiều chế độ ngả sẽ là lựa chọn thích hợp nhất cho bé khi bé muốn nằm, ngả hay ngồi khi đi xe.

*2. Xe đẩy trẻ em có đệm lót êm ái, có thể tháo rời*
Các tấm đệm lót, nệm ngồi của bé trên xe là yếu tố quan trọng ảnh hưởng đến cảm giác thoải mái của bé khi ngồi xe. Các tấm đệm êm ái, mềm mại và vừa vặn sẽ giúp bé cố định chỗ ngồi tốt hơn, thư giãn hơn khi nằm và đặc biệt chất liệu vải thoáng khí rất quan trọng để bé không cảm thấy quá nóng cũng như đủ ấm để bé không bị lạnh ( tùy theo thời tiết để mẹ trang bị thêm quần áo hoặc chăn cho bé). Tấm lót đệm có thể tháo rời là một lưu ý để xe đẩy cho bé luôn được giặt sạch khi cần.

*3. Chất liệu hợp kim nhôm tốt, nhẹ, bền chắc*
Chất liệu khung sườn của xe đẩy cao cấp thường được làm bằng hợp kim nhôm, loại kém hơn sẽ làm bằng thép. Ưu điểm của vật liệu hợp kim nhôm là bền chắc thẩm mỹ cao, trọng lượng nhẹ và an toàn cho bé. Không nên chọn xe đẩy kém chất lượng dễ bị hoen rỉ hoặc các chi tiết trên xe bằng nhựa có chứa BPA ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển của bé.

*4. Xe đẩy trẻ em có chắn chống nắng*

*

*
​Chất liệu của loại vải sử dụng che chắn cho xe đẩy cũng rất quan trọng, mẹ nên chọn loại xe đẩy có tấm chắn UPF để chống tia UV, loại vải này có thể ngăn cản đến 97% tia cực tím có hại đe dọa sức khỏe non nớt của bé. Tấm chắn chống nắng này còn giúp che chắn gió, chống chói khi bé muốn ngủ trong xe đẩy mà vẫn thông thoáng đối với bé, giúp mẹ dễ quan sát bé.

*5. Tính năng chống rung lắc *
Xe đẩy cao cấp có khả năng chống rung lắc rất tốt, xe có thể di chuyển trên nhiều địa hình, tốc độ khác nhau mà không ảnh hưởng đến bé ngồi bên trong. Cha mẹ nên chọn cho con loại xe chắc chắn, có bánh xe vững chãi sẽ giúp đẩy xe cho bé nhẹ nhàng hơn, phần tấm đệm lót cho bé dày dặn nâng đỡ tốt thì bé sẽ không bị rung lắc khi di chuyển nhiều trên xe đẩy.

*6. Xe đẩy có thể đảo 2 chiều*

*

*
_Tính năng đảo chiều khá phổ biến trên các dòng xe đẩy trẻ em_​
Các dòng xe đẩy có thể đảo chiều giúp cho bé được tận hưởng cảm giác thoải mái và an tâm khi ngồi hay nằm bên trong xe đẩy. Khi bé muốn ngắm nhìn không gian xung quanh mẹ có thể để bé ngồi quay về đằng trước, còn trong trường hợp bé buồn ngủ, gắt ngủ thì mẹ có thể dễ dàng điều chỉnh cho bé nằm quay lưng lại để tránh được ánh nắng chiếu.

*7. Thiết kế xe đẩy đôi cho bé lớn và bé sơ sinh*

*

*
​Xe đẩy đôi cho bé lớn và bé nhỏ cũng là lựa chọn khá phổ biến mà các mẹ khi chăm sóc 2 bé cần dùng đến. Vật dụng này cũng có giá trị sử dụng khá lâu bền vì có thể dùng cho bé thứ nhất cho đến khi mẹ sinh bé thứ 2 do vậy đây cũng là dòng xe đẩy cho bé đáng tham khảo lựa chọn.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

